# St.Joe scallop report 8/2



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and momma worked on them again. Had some friends catch a few bull blue crabs too. Same hole we've been in all year. Most picked up at 1 time was 9. We're gonna try it again in the morning. Got pics but can't post....


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. We're here now didn't do to hot today but gonna hit a new spot in the morning


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Fixin to eat some pancakes and spam then head back down and try for a few more. Gonna head back to pensacola this afternoon.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Tony sounds like you're getting aweful use to that salt water!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Only on foot. We killed them again today. It took a little longer but we got 5 1/2 gallons. We mis-measured. We just got done cleaning them. 6 gallons yesterday and 5 1/2 today. Met some folks from pensacola. They were in a white truck with Ohio state sticker in the back window. They had picked up a few and was taking a break when we left. It's been down right good this year. I guess the boat people figured it out. They were all in the shallow water chopping grass this weekend....


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Josh, can you post pics with your phone?


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I can tony


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Tonys haul!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Catch!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Fine looking' scallops, and nice haul!


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, where are you all camping at?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Dead lakes in Wewa. Super nice campground. Ponds to fish in plus the lake. Huge nice playground for kids. Washer and dryer plus bathhouse. Never anybody there. There was maybe 10 folks there this weekend. It's only minutes from an IGA supermarket and the corner cafe. The most awsome breakfast place in gulf county. $14 bucks a night and a nice 20 minute no traffic ride to the bay


----------

